# Pacific Northwest shows?



## gone2thedawgs (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

:whatgoat: I'm just getting started in goat showing (I have Nigerians) and was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of shows that will be happening in 2012 in WA, OR, and ID? I'm in Monroe, WA but it looks like I'm definitely going to have to plan on traveling. Thanks in advance! Tammy


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey cool..I have nigis in Everett...I know there are some in stanwood.. But don't know when.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! I lived in the Clearview area for 10 years, so we were practically neighbors.  I haven't started showing yet, so I can't answer your question.. I just wanted to say welcome.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

contact Sarah - her website is www.rebelacres.webs.com - she will know when the shows are and where and all that info


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

There is also a group called northwest all breed goat club ..who are planning some shows. Google them!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great idea Milk & Honey!


----------



## gone2thedawgs (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi again, thanks for the welcome! (and I hope to see you "locals" at the show  ). Thanks also Stacey and milk and honey! I sent and e-mail off to Sarah @ Rebel Acres and sent a membership form off to the Northwest All Breed Goat Club. Now to just train my goats to lead!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah is having surgery today so she may take a bit to get back to you - just a little heads up on that


----------

